# how much does a hedgehog pee?



## galya (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi, i am not sure if this is the appropriate place to ask, but i was wondering how much you hedghog pees. I know that hedgies poop a lot but what should be normal in terms of peeing? 

My hedgie is 5 months old and I notice that sometimes she pees only once during the night (right after she gets up at about 23h) and then again at the same time on the next day. Is this normal?
Thanks in advnace.


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

I would say that's normal. I notice that there's only one or two urine spots in my girl's cage every morning, so I think you're right - that hedgehogs usually poop more than the pee. I would say that as long as she's eating, drinking, and no abnormal color pee (really dark, or bloody), there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## galya (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks a lot for the resposne. Nice to hear that this is normal


----------

